

How to Scale Your Ruby on Rails Application - _pius
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/5-tips-to-scale-your-ror-application/

======
JeremyChase
This article is accurate, but lets be real, every 'tip' they have is for a
very high traffic site. With the exception of the traditional caching
mechanisms and external dependencies, the rest would be a waste of effort 99%
of the time.

The purpose of this article is not to inform you about how to scale a rails
app, quite the opposite, it is an article intended to intimidate you about
rails deployment. The harder people think it is to do, the more 'value' EY is
adding.

------
teej
You could easily replace "Ruby on Rails" with "Web". This article actually has
very few Rails specific tips.

~~~
ezmobius
yup, it turns out rails is a web framework and almost all web frameworks scale
the same way these days ;)

